
The more I learn, the harder it gets to do anything - baatilo
https://baatilo.io/blog/2016/5/28/why-does-my-fear-grow-the-more-i-learn
======
CarolineW
Just so you know, I got this:

    
    
        Your connection is not secure
    
        The owner of baatilo.io has configured their web
        site improperly. To protect your information from
        being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this
        web site.
    
        baatilo.io uses an invalid security certificate.
    
        The certificate is only valid for the following
        names:
    
          *.squarespace.com, squarespace.com  
    
        Error code: SSL_ERROR_BAD_CERT_DOMAIN
    

I would have sent this to you personally and directly, but there is no contact
information in your profile.

~~~
baatilo
Oh, that doesn't help people get to my blog. I just bought the new domain
yesterday. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.

